# Another "has the world gone mad" auctions



## leavemealone (Feb 22, 2010)

Here ya go guys I'm sure you'll enjoy this one.At the time of this posting the bid is up to $814 with 1 hour 5 minutes remaining. http://cgi.ebay.com/5-7-POUNDS-SCRAP-GOLD-CHIPS-AND-PROCESSORS_W0QQitemZ110495938371QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCPUs?hash=item19ba123743
I wish my chips were worth that much :shock: 
Johnny


----------



## pudi.dk (Feb 22, 2010)

Clicking the link, there were about 20 sec left of that auction. In the last 2 sec the price jumped to 920.90$
That's crazy.


----------

